# Senate page fired for anti-Harper protest



## HavokFour (3 Jun 2011)

*Senate page fired for anti-Harper protest*​
Article



> A 21-year-old page lost her job Friday after walking onto the Senate floor during the speech from the throne to protest against Prime Minister Stephen Harper.
> 
> Brigette DePape, a recent University of Ottawa graduate, carried a sign reading "Stop Harper" and walked out in front of Gov. Gen. David Johnston as he read the afternoon speech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daidalous (3 Jun 2011)

I would assume she knew what she was doing, and will reap the rewards/backlash for it.

   Personally  wrong thing to do at the wrong place.


----------



## HavokFour (3 Jun 2011)

> The Senate's page program website says DePape is from Winnipeg and studying international development and globalization. She interned last summer at the Manitoba office of the Canadian Centre for Policy Alternatives and wrote about travelling in a van with other activists to the G20 protests in Toronto last June.



Yikes, was she one of the many dressed in black during the G20? And she wants a "Canadian Spring"? I think she needs a trip to Libya.

What I want to know is that if any of the other parties encouraged this to happen. It's going to be a long 4 years.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (3 Jun 2011)

Some people must miss the point of an election.  Harper is Prime Minister because he was preferred by the most voters to the exclusion of others.  A pretty simple concept.  I wonder who she would have as unelected dictator as opposed to Harper.  I'm sure she sees herself as a hero/martyr instead of a nut job.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Some people must miss the point of an election.  Harper is Prime Minister because he was preferred by the most voters to the exclusion of others.  A pretty simple concept.  I wonder who she would have as unelected dictator as opposed to Harper.  I'm sure she sees herself as a hero/martyr instead of a nut WITHOUT A job.



There, changed that for you  ;D.

MM


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jun 2011)

It strikes me as a pretty naive move for someone who is likely to be "politically engaged", as they put it.  Certainly not appropriate for reasons of partisanship and respect for the Governor General and, really, the whole institution of Parliament.


----------



## Occam (3 Jun 2011)

It didn't bother her to collect a paycheque under this government for the last year, but three weeks before her contract is about to end, she develops a disliking for the voice of the electorate?  Cheeky two-faced hypocrite.


----------



## Infanteer (3 Jun 2011)

:boring:


----------



## helpup (3 Jun 2011)

Burn her she is a witch,,,,  No wait, after a moment of thought I would have to say that she is letting her naive ideas getting in the way of paying attention to one of the greatest places to learn about our democratic process................ OK that is a bust too.  

Would you believe I think Elizabeth May summed it up nicely........ I cant believe I said that but the last line is true.


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Jun 2011)

Interesting that attendees were screened and prevented from entering political rallies, but Senate pages are not screened in the same manner.  I am surprised that someone did not tackle her like a streaker who runs onto a sports field.  Her parents, classmates and teachers must be proud! :facepalm:

This reminds me of the Flight attendant story.  I wish her luck in finding a real job as a university grad.  Now she can hug trees full-time.


----------



## GAP (4 Jun 2011)

Just another self-centered twit....


----------



## helpup (4 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Interesting that attendees were screened and prevented from entering political rallies, but Senate pages are not screened in the same manner.  I am surprised that someone did not tackle her like a streaker who runs onto a sports field.  Her parents, classmates and teachers must be proud! :facepalm:
> 
> This reminds me of the Flight attendant story.  I wish her luck in finding a real job as a university grad.  Now she can hug trees full-time.


unfortunately there are going to be many who are proud of her.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jun 2011)

She's set for life, top story on the CTV news tonight.


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Jun 2011)

Her 15 minutes of fame will pass and Youtube/Facebook (or Failbook) will ensure she is remembered long after she wants to be.  In the future her children will have a sky's the limit chance to screw-up.


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the Flight attendant story.  I wish her luck in finding a real job as a university grad.  Now she can hug trees full-time.



Ahh man, not another one out here...

MM


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (4 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Yikes, was she one of the many dressed in black during the G20? And she wants a "Canadian Spring"? I think she needs a trip to Libya.
> 
> What I want to know is that if any of the other parties encouraged this to happen. It's going to be a long 4 years.
> 
> :facepalm:



Perhaps after a year or two of Conservative majority, when it becomes apparent that it wont result in complete facism, this non-sense will die down.  it's like listening to Igatieff go on about how the conservatives hate democracy.... from a man that took his leadership position in the least democratic form possible.  

I just want someone to explain how 40% of people voting conservative is not a majority, but the 34%-ish of those voting green and NDP can make up the majority of those bravely fighting the government.   ???


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Jun 2011)

May she wear a burka, after marrying a recent immigrant, all the days of her life.


----------



## Haletown (4 Jun 2011)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> I just want someone to explain how 40% of people voting conservative is not a majority, but the 34%-ish of those voting green and NDP can make up the majority of those bravely fighting the government.   ???



Unless you have advanced degrees in Socialist Mathematics, Algebra and Geometry I am afraid you will never be able to understand the idea of "MinoraJority".

If you are not a socialist at 20, you have no heart.
If you are still a socialist at 30, you have no brains.

We should cut this young zealot/bimbo/activist/wannbe social justice activist some slack . . .  looks like she has a few year to go before she gets un-raptured.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jun 2011)

And yet people, even here, continue to discuss her, adding to her everlasting electronic 'look at me' legacy. 

People like this pass anonymously into history when others stop talking about them.


----------



## Container (4 Jun 2011)

shes a "writer", playwright, and stage actor who is enjoying everyones attention. I think we'll be seeing her on TV soon. Its seems to me that its just a stunt designed to get attention on herself. She is completely ignorant of what she talks about "Canadian Spring" etc.

She has stars in her eyes.


----------



## cn (4 Jun 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> unfortunately there are going to be many who are proud of her.



They can be found here:  http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Brigette-Depape/114258801995644


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jun 2011)

The title of this thread is wrong, decietful and a fabrication. 

The attention whore wasn't fired for an anti Harper protest. She was fired for being a self serving idiot that broke her rules of employment.

The OP should either go to work for the CBC or edit the title.

If you can't edit, ask a Staff member to do it for you.


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Jun 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> unfortunately there are going to be many who are proud of her.



I wonder if any of those who are proud of her, and encouraging her, are going to put food on her table and a roof over her head?

Do they not teach "cause and effect" in our school systems any more?


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2011)

It's not as if she didn't get advice about this sort of thing, specifically after the G-20 protests:


> .... My Dad told me that protesting at the G20 was unproductive and ineffective. I was crushed. Suddenly, riding in my parents’ car, I felt powerless. He was not the only one sending this message to his children.  Many of my friends received similar text messages from their parents as well. In Toronto, discussing alternatives in the caravan with other activists, and holding my sign proudly on the streets of Toronto, I felt like we were changing things. But at home I began to question whether or not we were making any difference at all. Perhaps we just had the illusion of change because we were surrounded by like-minded people. When my Dad asked me “what did the protests change?” I didn’t have an answer. They certainly did not change the G20 agenda.
> 
> But my question for him and his generation is: what will change things, then?  If protesting is meaningless, as he suggests, what can we do to create a more just society?
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing how her.... approach? .... in Parliament works to get change.  :


----------



## HavokFour (4 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The title of this thread is wrong, decietful and a fabrication.
> 
> The attention ***** wasn't fired for an anti Harper protest. She was fired for being a self serving idiot that broke her rules of employment.
> 
> ...



When starting a thread on a certain news story, I always us the title of the web article I am posting about. 

I apologize for any confusion I may have caused.


----------



## helpup (4 Jun 2011)

"I fear that too many people from my parent's generation have abandoned their ideals because they think eliminating poverty or weaning ourselves off our oil addiction just isn't realistic ....."

from her own words she has the answer and yet in her youth does not see it. 

 Most of those who while young or able to afford to take the time not making ends meet.  Protested, marched or caused some grief.  Heck there are fine examples of that happening today.  But in the places where change is occurring, "Arab Spring" I think she called it.  There was a fundamental reason why that was needed.  Their system was not working.  Too many people were not being looked after, fed, employed, tortured, killed, abused, restricted in "rights".  So despite security forces that were there to prevent it.  They had momentum and numbers of the disaffected on their side.  That momentum got to the point that even those who were benefiting from the status quo started to side with the disenfranchised.  

In North America her parents generation did protest for things they felt were valid.  Most of them were not far out of Mom or Dad's embrace and had them to fall back on.  They were in University or just ducking out of society for what ever reason.  They were not worried about getting food on the plate, warm clothes, or a place to stay.  Mom, Dad friends and family were always there.  Back then their parents didn't need to Dumpster dive for food to live or send their children to a dump in order to scratch out a living.  Hell due to the pill allot of their parents did not even have kids to worry about when they were 20 and having sex for a while.   

Eventually allot of her parents generation realized that they did not mind all that society had to offer.  They began to have less time to be altruistic on everything as they needed to work to pay the bills........ In other words they grew up.  

I still remember being a child and having dreams about what should be what when I was playing with my toys.  Then as I got older I stopped playing with those toys but still had dreams about how things should be.  With those dreams I also had a teenagers conviction that I had all the answers.  That thankfully morphed into being an adult and realizing that I didn't have all the answers, but as a member of a working society I could help provide them.

There is change needed in the world, it does happen. Heck there are things that could be improved in Canada, but before you go there, try heading outside of this country to the less fortunate areas of the world,  Live in their shoes for a lengthy time before coming to the conclusion you need to forsake your duties and obligations and a person working for the Government.  I guess I am just saying she needs to grow up.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Jun 2011)

Canadian Springs happened several times:

In the 1980's, we broke free of the crippling theory of mercantile economics and embraced free trade.

In the 1990's, the digital revolution swept Canadian workplaces, educational institutions and governments

In the 2000's, economic and demographic changes shifted power to Western Canada, culminating in the Conservative government achieving a majority in 2011. 

In the next decade, the Welfare State will collapse through excessive debt, and a new social order will emerge. In the 2030's, the demographic bust will radically change the Canadian landscape. A possible outcome of that will be Americans immigrating to Canada seeking the high paying jobs market shortages will generate and the evolution of a Canadian Republic as they displace the aged Canadian "elites" in positions of power and influence. I'm sure she will be alive to see that transition.

How many more "Canadian Springs" would she like to see?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jun 2011)

> My dad reminds me that some choose to work quietly at incremental change rather than taking to the streets.  But has that worked?



Obviously she is a halfwit who has never bothered to read any history.  I am sure that she is not a Feminist as she seems to have no knowledge of the Suffrage Movement that worked so hard to get women the "Right to Vote" and attend university, etc.  No doubt she also believes that the chicken, ribs and fish that she purchases in the grocery store are naturally found wrapped in Saran wrap and no animals were harmed in the production of her meal.


----------



## GAP (5 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Obviously she is a halfwit who has never bothered to read any history.  I am sure that she is not a Feminist as she seems to have no knowledge of the Suffrage Movement that worked so hard to get women the "Right to Vote" and attend university, etc.  No doubt she also believes that the chicken, ribs and fish that she purchases in the grocery store are naturally found wrapped in Saran wrap and no animals were harmed in the production of her meal.



They're not are they? Please tell me the poor little critters did not die for the greedy MAN!!!  :


----------



## larry Strong (5 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No doubt she also believes that the chicken, ribs and fish that she purchases in the grocery store are naturally found wrapped in Saran wrap and no animals were harmed in the production of her meal.



She probably does not eat meat............


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> She probably does not eat meat............



at least, not in public.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> at least, not in public.



Like terps in Bosnia and Afghanistan during Ramadan lol

She went to Ottawa U, ANYTHING she says political are simply regurgitation from her profs.  Put her in front of someone 1 on 1 and ask her her about what shes spouting off and she'll crumble faster than  feta cheese.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jun 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> She probably does not eat meat............



Probably not.  It mainly rests between her two ears.


----------



## Robert0288 (5 Jun 2011)

> Put her in front of someone 1 on 1 and ask her her about what shes spouting off and she'll crumble faster than  feta cheese


I doubt it, these people are usually the ones recycling rhetoric and using circular logic to prove their point and are usually too stubborn or ignorant to even hear the opposing side, let alone rationally consider that there may be a valid alternative view.  Or maybe I'm just way too cynical after going to university in Ottawa...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the Flight attendant story.  I wish her luck in finding a real job as a university grad.  Now she can hug trees full-time.


Funny you should mention that....


> Michael Moore, the high-profile American activist and filmmaker, has offered a job to the Senate page who was fired Friday for her stunning protest against Prime Minister Stephen Harper.
> 
> Moore, famous for films such as Bowling for Columbine and Fahrenheit 9/11, posted a link on Facebook offering her work after hearing that she was fired.
> 
> ...


Is there a "puked a bit in my mouth" smiley?  More at CBC.ca here.


----------



## infantryian (6 Jun 2011)

I was torn between posting this here or in the CBC bias thread, but here goes.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2011/06/page-protest-was-it-appropriate.html

A poll asking the question whether or not she behaved appropriately. At the time of posting:
YES - 57.22%
NO - 39.77%
I don't know - 3.01%

The comments are equally as painful such as this little gem posted by reader Deeperpolitics
"I got so tired of the pro-war, bias being aired by CBC and the Federal Government that I started writing and compiling articles, stories and research that reveal the sinister side to these illegal wars in the Middle East..."

p.s. What is the flight attendant story?


----------



## kratz (6 Jun 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> p.s. What is the flight attendant story?



Google: "flight attendant quits"


----------



## GAP (6 Jun 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I was torn between posting this here or in the CBC bias thread, but here goes.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2011/06/page-protest-was-it-appropriate.html
> 
> A poll asking the question whether or not she behaved appropriately. At the time of posting:
> ...



Hmmmm....almost exactly what the opinion polls show as support for the Conservatives.....


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Jun 2011)

> "It's nice to have the support of people who think critically," DePape said...



Too bad she's not one of them.


----------



## The_Pipes (6 Jun 2011)

Driving in Port Stanley in Southwestern Ontario yesterday every stop sign has "harper" spray painted under stop.  :


----------



## infantryian (6 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....almost exactly what the opinion polls show as support for the Conservatives.....


The issue shouldn't be about whether or not her message was right. Regardless of what your political views are, I think that most people should have an understanding of what is an appropriate time and place for your views. I think protesting and speaking your mind are essential for a free democracy, but certain formal occasions, especially after the GG has appointed the elected government, should be left alone. I have read criticism that she added life to an otherwise stuffy and boring affair. I am of the view that if you feel that the throne speech ceremony is boring then don't watch it on TV, don't crash the party for those who respect the history and tradition of the event.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2011)

When I read stories such as this I am reminded of what loyalty to your employer means to me: "If you work for a man, in heaven's name work for him. If he pays you wages which supply you bread and butter, work for him; speak well of him; stand by him, and stand by the institution he represents. If put to a pinch, an ounce of loyalty is worth a pound of cleverness. If you must vilify, condemn, and eternally disparage, resign your position, and when you are outside, damn to your heart's content, but as long as you are part of the institution do not condemn it. If you do that, you are loosening the tendrils that are holding you to the institution, and at the first high wind that comes along, you will be uprooted and blown away, and will probably never know the reason why."
Elbert Hubbard 
1856-1915


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jun 2011)

Nice quote.  While I may bitch and moan as that is the lower deck's/soldier's right, I do, do it within the confines of the system and not in the eye of the public/media.  She took the HOC's salt and should have stood by it.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jun 2011)

What is really funny is how she and her supporters are actually "reactionary".

The Canadian Spring was ushered in by the voters, exercising their democratic rights and utilizing the various institutions which support our civil society. By protesting against the legitimate outcome of a democratic election and the stated platform of the winning political party, they are attempting to deligitimize elections and democratic institutions. 

This sort of thinking has lots of unpleasant historical counterparts, including the civil strife which marked the downfall of the _Res Publica Roma_ to the violent disintegration of the Weirmar Republic, when eventually the various factions decide that they will simply take what they want by force.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> While I may bitch and moan as that is the lower deck's/soldier's right, I do, do it within the confines of the system and not in the eye of the public/media.



Don't they say, "Worry about the soldiers / crew when they stop complaining." ?


----------



## karl28 (8 Jun 2011)

IF these anti Harper people truly wanted Harper out of government than they should of come out in force and voted him out of office sense they didn't its our gain ( us Harper supporters )  and  its there loss .


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jun 2011)

karl28 said:
			
		

> IF these anti Harper people truly wanted Harper out of government than they should of come out in force and voted him out of office sense they didn't its our gain ( us Harper supporters )  and  its there loss .



Well, they did kinda try, they just couldn't agree on who would be the best alternative.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Well, they did kinda try, they just couldn't agree on who would be the best alternative.



In which case the evidence would point to the fact that there really wasn't a best alternative and the people made the right decision after all.

Perhaps the Canadian people finally grew a pair as opposed to lining up periodically to be sheared.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps the Canadian people finally grew a pair as opposed to lining up periodically to be sheared.


There's a t-shirt right there....


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jun 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Well, they did kinda try, they just couldn't agree on who would be the best alternative.



Which would mean that there is no real alternative to Stephen Harper and he's the best man for the job at this point and time. Most of the anti-Harper folk have just bought into the left-wing fearmongering and think we'll live in a police state with no rights and forced religion classes everyday.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jun 2011)

Perhaps the page job should now be filled by disabled veterans or reserve soldiers since university students clearly aren't up to the ethical demands of the job.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Perhaps the page job should now be filled by disabled veterans or reserve soldiers since university students clearly aren't up to the ethical demands of the job.



I truly like that idea. 

It would keep us front and centre in the eyes of those that make our pension and VAC rules.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jun 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Perhaps the page job should now be filled by disabled veterans or reserve soldiers since university students clearly aren't up to the ethical demands of the job.



Agree....mil points inbound


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2011)

That stunt may have cost her $1,200.

"Pages are remunerated $11,807 divided in 26 equal instalments. Furthermore, upon satisfactory completion of their contract, they will receive an additional amount of $1,200. The Deputy Chief Page is remunerated $18,816. The Chief Page is remunerated $20,347. Furthermore, upon satisfactory completion of their contract, they will receive an additional amount of $1,200.":
http://www.parl.gc.ca/Employment/Senate/PageProgram/upon-e.htm

"They must work a minimum of 500 hours per year to receive full annual compensation."

"Accommodation:
While in Ottawa, Pages are responsible for the costs of their accommodation and for all other related expenses, including tuition fees, books, food, etc. The Senate could make arrangements to reserve rooms in the university residence for Pages upon request."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jun 2011)

That's about $57,000 a year for a normal job, not bad wages


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Jun 2011)

I think ColinP has a brilliant idea. Pro and cons though.

Filled by wounded CF pers only. They wear their medals as part of their dress on formal occasions, and undress ribbons everyday. Increase the pay  appropriately. Full time job.

Downside: being a gopher for MPs. Might teach the MP a little humility though. The MPs may remember to bring their own water.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Jun 2011)

Via Small Dead Animals. read more at link: http://memosfromjack.blogspot.com/

Follow the latest thoughts of Jack through these leaked memos.
Tuesday, June 7, 2011

June 7th: Brigitte Marcelle!
Memo to: Brad Lavigne

Re: Brigitte Marclle

Brad, let’s cancel Suzuki’s keynote at our upcoming 50th Anniversary Conference in Vancouver. I mean he’s good, but he’ll go on and on about the end of the world. I have no problem with that, but then the solution is always more and more David. And, why does his solution always entail buying more of his bloody books??? As if only he can save the planet. Sigh, he’s so old-school. To be honest, let’s go with someone with a positive attitude – Brigitte Marcelle has accepted our offer to be the keynote. She’s a can-do type of person and I want to inspire the troops, not get them all depressed.

Can we take her “Stop Harper” sign and make some slight changes? Let’s make it orange, and then put my face on the back. Then we can add a small handle so people can wave them! Can you get a quote on 4,000 of these suckers? What a sight that will be – everybody in the Convention Centre waving my “Stop Harper” signs, I mean, our “Stop Harper” signs. The press will eat this up – Craig assured me that CTV would play this up big-time, and Milewski even said he wants 20 of our signs for his local crew!

And, what a collectible piece they would make, no? Everybody is going to want one. So, we need to actually make more than 4,000. But, before you print up the signs, let’s make sure we trademark the “Stop Harper” slogan. This could be a huge money-maker for the NDP – signs, buttons, t-shirts, hats, pens, etc. Can you get Brigitte to sign a release form – I don’t think she really needs a cut of the action, do you?

I can sense some trouble with Libby. So, can you make 50 of those signs with Libby’s face on the back? That way, she can give one to all of the attendees at our ‘vegan circle’ lunch. If Libby wants more, she can buy them at our special MP price. Brad, I hope this heads off another one of her meltdowns. Yesterday– she was not one bit happy with how she appears on TV during question period. So, right in the middle of things, she tries to change seats with Mulcair, because she feels that his seat would highlight her better side. Mulcair wouldn’t budge and I had to promise Libby I’d see if I can change the camera angles. So, can you call Van Loan and see if they can adjust the cameras? Yet another area where the NDP can work with the Conservatives to make Parliament work.

Brad, if the Stanley Cup finals go to a game seven, I believe it will overlap with our Conference. So, here’s my plan. Let’s smuggle in 5,000 of these signs and get people to wave them during the game.

I assume everybody will wave them, right?

This will give us national coverage on the CBC and if we time this for when Don Cherry’s segment is on, we’ll hit a sweet spot. Cherry will go nuts! He’ll be frothing at the mouth, no? If we get him to go off the deep-end on national TV, I bet we can sell thousands of the suckers. And, guess what, who needs that fucking $2/vote subsidy when we can sell all of these “Stop Harper” signs???

Don’t you love our new can-do attitude?

Jack


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2011)

The latest love-in from the Toronto Star. Reproduced under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> Toronto Star
> 
> June 08, 2011
> 
> ...



Nice rant, wonder who her speech writer is?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

> How else could we have a government that 60 per cent of the people voted against?



 :brickwall:


Why is this bullshyte line allowed to continue.....urghh


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

Jack Layton actually stands up for civility:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/celebrity-and-controversy-surround-parliaments-rogue-page/article2048127/



> *Celebrity and controversy surround Parliament’s rogue page*
> ANNE MCILROY
> OTTAWA— From Monday's Globe and Mail
> Published Sunday, Jun. 05, 2011 9:32PM EDT
> ...



In the mean time, I intend to enjoy the Canadian Spring!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Jack Layton actually stands up for civility:
> 
> Opposition Leader Jack Layton also disapproved.
> 
> ...



I had to read the text three times to actually realize I agree with something Jack Layton said....

You wanna protest?.. do it properly, take that shit outside, sister.

I wonder how long this woman is going to last when the afterglow of her university-fed ideology wears off...and she steps into the real world, where "working for the man" is what you have to do to provide yourself with the basic essentials of life.....

The "reality sandwich" is often a bitter meal when consumed.

Bon Appetit, Brigitte DePoop.


And, ColinP's idea? Brilliant.
Appoint people in that position who've _already shown_ their commitment to Canada, and have already made a massive contribution to the nation.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (9 Jun 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is.  It would seem that she knew that she was graduating, losing her senate page job upon graduating, and thought it would be a good way to get publicity and a job afterwards.  Her argument is the same old same old unfounded "secret agenda" jargon about the conservatives killing health care (unfounded), spending billions on fighter jets (which we need, explanations to be found in F35 discussion), and attacking the environment.  She never provided any "real" evidence other than siting un-named bills which she saw passed (and apparently the rest of Canada missed).  Really, it's just another case of making up problems, without any solutions offered and playing on fears.  She's at minute 14 or her 15 minutes.  Let 'er go.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2011)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big deal is.  It would seem that she knew that she was graduating, losing her senate page job upon graduating, and thought it would be a good way to get publicity and a job afterwards.  Her argument is the same old same old unfounded "secret agenda" jargon about the conservatives killing health care (unfounded), spending billions on fighter jets (which we need, explanations to be found in F35 discussion), and attacking the environment.  She never provided any "real" evidence other than siting un-named bills which she saw passed (and apparently the rest of Canada missed).  Really, it's just another case of making up problems, without any solutions offered and playing on fears.  She's at minute 14 or her 15 minutes.  Let 'er go.



There is a time an place to protest.  She signed on as a Page and swore an oath to the Queen, as well as an agreement to perform her duties in a nonpartisan way.  She broke her oath and showed that she had no ethics.  Seriously.  Would you hire someone who could not keep their word?  Someone who signs a contract with you and then breaks it?  What kind of expectations do you have for the ethical practices of your subordinates?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is a time an place to protest.  She signed on as a Page and swore an oath to the Queen, as well as an agreement to perform her duties in a nonpartisan way.  She broke her oath and showed that she had no ethics.  Seriously.  Would you hire someone who could not keep their word?  Someone who signs a contract with you and then breaks it?  What kind of expectations do you have for the ethical practices of your subordinates?



I took Bird_Gunner45's post as being sarcastic...... ???


----------



## Remius (9 Jun 2011)

I really think there are better jobs for our wounded vets than being a Senate or H of C page.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I really think there are better jobs for our wounded vets than being a Senate or H of C page.



There probably are....

Or, _maybe_ using vets for such a position might bring a little honor, and dignity to the position, as opposed to using university students, (who may or may not give a flying fig about their duties, and instead, use the position as a soapbox).


I think that type of postion would be great for reservists of junior rank.

Make it similar to any other tasking....
Advertise the position at the unit level, and let people apply who really want to do it.

At 500 required hours to fufill the commitment, that's 12 and a half weeks of full time Class B emplyoment.

(I know there's a lot more to setting up Class B/taskings...etc, this is just my  :2c


----------



## Remius (9 Jun 2011)

Well for one thing, I really don't think we need to militarise the page program.  It isn't a military position nor should it be.  

One page in the entire history of the program gets on a soap box and all of a sudden we paint them as university students who don't care about what they do or respect the institution they work for.

We've been victims of being tarnished by a few bad apples, so I fail to see the need to do that to a successful student program.

Personally I would turn over the ceremonial duties of the parliamentary security forces to our wounded or disabled vets/reservists etc.  Being responsible for safeguarding the Book of Rememberance for example would be far more appropriate than passsing written messages from MP to MP.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> One page in the entire history of the program gets on a soap box and all of a sudden we paint them as university students who don't care about what they do or respect the institution they work for.



Yeah, I do tend to have "knee-jerk" reactions about stuff like that....(one of my many personality faults).  



			
				Crantor said:
			
		

> Personally I would turn over the ceremonial duties of the parliamentary security forces to our wounded or disabled vets/reservists etc.  Being responsible for safeguarding the Book of Rememberance for example would be far more appropriate than passsing written messages from MP to MP.



I like your idea _waaaay_  better.....let's go with this one.


----------



## Haletown (9 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> 
> Why is this bullshyte line allowed to continue.....urghh



The mind of the progressive is difficult to understand because so many simple concepts are foreign to them.

Canada's  Population                      33,739.900
60% of Canada's  Population         20, 243, 940

Voter Turnout in May 2011         14, 720, 580

Such is life in her arithmetically challenged progressive number crunching world .


She also whines on about wasting money on "fighter jets nobody wants".

Which of course totally ignores the official party positions of  the Liberals and the NDP that the CF 18's must be replaced with new fighter jets.

So in fact, rather than her make it up on the fly world, the 39.6% CPC voters , the 30.6% NDP voters and the 18.9% Liberal voters - 89.1 percent of Canadian voters, agreed that Canada needs new fighters.  They disagree on the acquisition process, but all the parties say Canada needs to replace the CF 18.

In her fact challenged world, 89.1% of voters for something becomes a bogus 60% against something.

Kids these days, so impressed with their own ability to think clearly.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Personally I would turn over the ceremonial duties of the parliamentary security forces to our wounded or disabled vets/reservists etc.  Being responsible for safeguarding the Book of Rememberance for example would be far more appropriate than passsing written messages from MP to MP.



Are you, and the others, suggesting that we create/copy the Yeoman Warders as found in the UK?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Well for one thing, I really don't think we need to militarise the page program.  It isn't a military position nor should it be.
> 
> One page in the entire history of the program gets on a soap box and all of a sudden we paint them as university students who don't care about what they do or respect the institution they work for.
> 
> ...



I agree. My understanding is that many pages want the job because they want to use it as a springboard into politics and as a excellent way to get the attention of the politicians who might offer you a job down the line.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you, and the others, suggesting that we create/copy the Yeoman Warders as found in the UK?




Maybe that's an idea with some merit. Different rules, of course: former members of the CF (and RCMP?) who were honourably released with preference given to the wounded, no rank "floor" as with the Yeomen Warders, etc.


----------



## Remius (9 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you, and the others, suggesting that we create/copy the Yeoman Warders as found in the UK?



Hmn, I honestly didn't know what that was until I google it and realised it was the Beefeaters.  No, although it is a pretty cool concept all things considered.

Really, it was just a suggestion in response to having vets being pages.  Parliamentary security constables normally have one on duty in full dress who is charge of turning the page and guarding the book.  Having seen it, it involves drill, cermony etc.  I'm not knocking the constables (some who are ex-military) as they do take that job very seriously (as well as escorting the speaker to the house).  just that that would be a more approriate for a recent vet.

Although having something similar to the Yeoman Warders would be kosher in my books.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2011)

Haletown said:
			
		

> Kids these days, so impressed with their own ability to think clearly.



She is 21. Perhaps she is going through a prolonged adolescence. She disrespected what sounds like a good job to me - clean, inside work, no heavy lifting.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I took Bird_Gunner45's post as being sarcastic...... ???



I was in fact trying to be sarcastic with my opening line.

What I meant to say was that our young lady finished classes, probably had a week left in her apartment lease, was quitting anyways, and like many of us, decided to go out with a bang (I once wrote "Leafs suck" in the plastic letters on the road sign for a Harvey's I worked at in high school as a way of quitting because I was told to put "we Be-Leaf" on the sign in the middle of a snowstorm, as my boss was a huge leafs fan and it was the playoffs).  If there are any punishments which can be given to her, than I completely agree with them.  But, she's an opportunist who spouts random, nonsensical jargon about politics, and used her 15 minutes to hook herself up with a job.  Like any other 15 minutes of fame seeker, she'll go away, and hopefully with a large fine and a lifetime ban from the public service.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

Her opportunistic behaviour is bad enough, and I would hope that most employers would avoid her for that reason alone.

There is an opportunity here forthe rest of us, though. IF you think about her comments, they are highly _reactionary_, discounting the real Canadian Spring that happened around her and her professors and attempting to discredit democracy and the institutions that support it in Canada. Savage mockery should be directed at her, her educators and anyone who voices similar sentiments. What they said is stupid and deceitful, and if it is denormalized then perhaps these ideas will be driven from the public square and better ideas will have room to grow.

Maybe bumper stickers stating "Majority Government=Canadian Spring" would be a good start.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> I was in fact trying to be sarcastic with my opening line.



Yay!   It worked.



			
				Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was that our young lady finished classes, probably had a week left in her apartment lease, was quitting anyways, and like many of us, decided to go out with a bang (I once wrote "Leafs suck" in the plastic letters on the road sign for a Harvey's I worked at in high school as a way of quitting because I was told to put "we Be-Leaf" on the sign in the middle of a snowstorm, as my boss was a huge leafs fan and it was the playoffs).



Best run-on sentence ever, and I FULLY appreciate the sentiment.



			
				Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> But, she's an opportunist who spouts random, nonsensical jargon about politics, and used her 15 minutes to hook herself up with a job.  Like any other 15 minutes of fame seeker, she'll go away, and hopefully with a large fine and a lifetime ban from the public service.



I agree with your statement, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.



I apologize for cutting up your post, but I agree with what you're saying very much, and this makes me (personally) question the "page program".

From what I've gleaned from this thread, the "hopefuls" agreed to be trotted out, displayed, chosen, (I don't know how, proll'y don't wanna know why)...

All for the hope of being recognized for a future political career?

Something smells "pimpy" to me......

Not to make light of it, but does anyone know how the pages are_ ACTUALLY _ chosen?

(I don't, I'm not being sarcastic.)


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Not to make light of it, but does anyone know how the pages are_ ACTUALLY _ chosen?



http://www.parl.gc.ca/Employment/Senate/PageProgram/selection-e.htm


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The Canadian Spring was ushered in by the voters, exercising their democratic rights and utilizing the various institutions which support our civil society. By protesting against the legitimate outcome of a democratic election and the stated platform of the winning political party, they are attempting to deligitimize elections and democratic institutions.



No, it's perfectly possible to protest the actions, or planned actions, of a government without attempting to de-legitimize the election that put them in power.  The right to protest is an essential part of that very institution.  Surely you don't feel that, the election having been won, all other opinions should be shut down until the next go 'round four years later on the premise that the majority has spoken.

To be clear, I condemn the timing and location of this individual's protest, and besides that I was never a fan of theatrics.  Public employees must always act in a non-partisan way, and any sort of protest on the floor of the Senate -- and in the face of the Governor General -- is absolutely not on.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://www.parl.gc.ca/Employment/Senate/PageProgram/selection-e.htm



Much appreciated!
Thanks.

Hs

Edit..why do the applicants have to go to;

(Carleton University, Saint-Paul University, University of Ottawa and Université du Québec en Outaouais)?


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> No, it's perfectly possible to protest the actions, or planned actions, of a government without attempting to de-legitimize the election that put them in power.  The right to protest is an essential part of that very institution.  Surely you don't feel that, the election having been won, all other opinions should be shut down until the next go 'round four years later on the premise that the majority has spoken.
> 
> To be clear, I condemn the timing and location of this individual's protest, and besides that I was never a fan of theatrics.  Public employees must always act in a non-partisan way, and any sort of protest on the floor of the Senate -- and in the face of the Governor General -- is absolutely not on.



While it is perfectly legitimate to protest the actions or planned actions of the government, there are times and places which I think we all can agree on.

What is pernicious is the suggestion that the election outcome is somehow illegitimate (that old 60% canard) and that the Canadian people should somehow rise up and physically displace the elected government (which is the actual meaning of calling for an uprising modeled on the Arab Spring). You can easily mock the illegitimate result myth by pointing out that 81.8% of voters voted against the NDP, 73.8% voted against the Liberals and a whopping 93.2% of the voters were against the Green Party, but calling for the overthrow of the government (however you try to pretty up the wording) is not only wrong, it is legally questionable as well (although we have seen little evidence of this or any other Canadian government actually applying laws against sedition, treason or other activities directed against the State).


----------



## Silverfire (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Edit..why do the applicants have to go to;
> 
> (Carleton University, Saint-Paul University, University of Ottawa and Université du Québec en Outaouais)?



I'm assuming because those are the only universities local to the Ottawa area.  It wouldn't exactly make sense for a page to go to the University of Toronto and fly up to Ottawa whenever they're needed for page duties.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Edit..why do the applicants have to go to;
> 
> (Carleton University, Saint-Paul University, University of Ottawa and Université du Québec en Outaouais)?



Let me answer your question with another question:

What do all of these universities have in common ?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> I'm assuming because those are the only universities local to the Ottawa area.  It wouldn't exactly make sense for a page to go to the University of Toronto and fly up to Ottawa whenever they're needed for page duties.



Makes sense to me.

(Didn't know).

Thanks.

(Damn...I was all ready to spout vitriol against chosen schools....)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Let me answer your question with another question:
> 
> What do all of these universities have in common ?



Genuinely didn't know.

Just asking.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Genuinely didn't know.
> 
> Just asking.



I didn't know either until you asked. I had to read the list a few times before figuring it out.


----------



## Rheostatic (10 Jun 2011)

It's literally in the same sentence:


> To be eligible for the Page Program, candidates must:
> 
> a)  Be full-time students pursuing their first undergraduate degree in *one of the four National Capital Region universities *  ( Carleton University, Saint-Paul University, University of Ottawa and Université du Québec en Outaouais );


I guess you got some of that vitriol in your eye.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Jun 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> It's literally in the same sentence:I guess you got some of that vitriol in your eye.



Nope, thumbed back the hammer back just in time.... 

(don't worry though, I'll have it stored up for another occasion...)


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> While it is perfectly legitimate to protest the actions or planned actions of the government, there are times and places which I think we all can agree on.
> 
> What is pernicious is the suggestion that the election outcome is somehow illegitimate (that old 60% canard) and that the Canadian people should somehow rise up and physically displace the elected government



Agreed on both points.


----------



## Haletown (10 Jun 2011)

WOW!  Massive anti-Harper protest organized by our young Page Protester.

You can always tell by the size of the crowd how much support you really have for your ideas.


"The march, initially numbering 200 people but swelling to over 300, caused some disruptions for Ottawa commuter traffic.

"More than 40 community organizations from Ottawa, Montreal, Toronto, Kingston and Vancouver have endorsed the march,"

40 organizations from 5 cities and the best they can do is 300 activist/protesters. 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2011/06/10/ottawa-protest-pm-spech.html


Because "Canadians don't support the Harper agenda" according to our young, wise page.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Jun 2011)

Haletown said:
			
		

> WOW!  Massive anti-Harper protest organized by our young Page Protester.
> 
> You can always tell by the size of the crowd how much support you really have for your ideas.
> 
> ...



Looks like Brigette and a reunion of the golden girls.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2011)

How can one take these twits seriously?  They had their opportunity on 2 May 2011 to exercise their Rights and vote for the Members of Parliament that they preferred.  As a larger number voted in the current Government, this essentially makes all of their claims invalid.   If they don't believe in the Democratic Process, then I would suggest they leave and emigrate to a nation that does not support Democratic values.


----------



## HavokFour (10 Jun 2011)

My generation seems to be turning out to be one of spoiled cry babies.  

It's scary that these individuals can't do simple math, maybe they didn't pay too much attention in Civics/Social Studies class?


----------



## HavokFour (10 Jun 2011)

Meanwhile in the land of reality...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If they don't believe in the Democratic Process, then I would suggest they leave and emigrate to a nation that does not support Democratic values.



I hear Egypt's nice this time of year.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2011)

Send them to Libya and see if they carry on demanding we get out !!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (11 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Send them to Libya and see if they carry on demanding we get out !!



Why not both?

If the system is so terrible and corrupted in Canada......I would Love to send the "DePapschmeer clones" over to places like;

Libya, 

Egypt,

hell, why not Afghanistan?

(sorry to sound like a crusty, bitter basturd, but I'm becoming one quickly with crap like this)

You go do your good over there, friends!

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Jun 2011)

Here is Brigette DePape's counterpart in the business world:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrFWbGiGOc&feature=player_embedded#at=12

[/savage mockery]


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (11 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Here is Brigette DePape's counterpart in the business world:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrFWbGiGOc&feature=player_embedded#at=12
> 
> [/savage mockery]



 :rofl:
Holy God, that was painful....


----------



## Haletown (11 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Holy God, that was painful....




Please tell she auditioning for some kind of comedy festival or something . . .


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> My generation seems to be turning out to be one of spoiled cry babies.
> 
> It's scary that these individuals can't do simple math, maybe they didn't pay too much attention in Civics/Social Studies class?



Actually, it is beginning to look like they experimented too much with "Stupid Pills".

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> *WORLD NEWS *
> 
> *Canadians to sail in flotilla protesting Gaza blockade
> *
> ...


    :



[EDIT to add:]




			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I hear Egypt's nice this time of year.





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Send them to Libya and see if they carry on demanding we get out !!





Looks like a few are taking your advice.       >


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> My generation seems to be turning out to be one of spoiled cry babies.



I'm a few generations older than you. I'm not an economist or sociologist, but perhaps politics was less complicated for young people graduating high school in the early 1970's.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> ..... perhaps politics was less complicated for young people graduating high school in the early 1970's.


FLQ and the War Measures Act, anti-Vietnam protests (including Kent State shootings), Munich Olympics massacre, IRA's "Bloody Friday" in Belfast, Pinochet making Chileans disapper, and those pesky little wars -- Vietnam, Yom Kippur, India-Pakistan, Cyprus (incl. Canadian Airborne Regiment).....

...yep, politics was pretty simple in the early-'70s   :


----------



## kratz (11 Jun 2011)

Joyrneyman's answer reminds me of Billy Joel's song, "We didn't start the fire".  :nod:


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2011)

This is the _complete_ sentence:
"I'm not an economist or sociologist, but perhaps politics was less complicated for young people graduating high school in the early 1970's." 

I should have made it more clear that I was referring to the economy.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I should have made it more clear that I was referring to the economy.


Ah yes, the OPEC Oil Embargo, stagflation, double-digit inflation, gas rationing, Bretton Woods' depression...

...or as even a simplistic observer like _Wikipedia_ tells us, "The 1970s were perhaps the worst decade of most industrialized countries' economic performance since the Great Depression."



Some may say that sticking to your strong suit, cutting & pasting ambulance-chasing stories, may be for the best.   :nod:


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I'm not an economist or sociologist, but perhaps politics was less complicated for young people graduating high school in the early 1970's.



This is what politics meant to me in the early 1970's. 
When I was 18, I got a job. Towards the end of our training, a man from the association came to speak to the class. He said  that regardless of affiliation, we support politicians who stand up for our wages and benefits. Who stand up for our health and safety, and the citizens we serve. 
We did not feel the political weight of the world on our shoulders. Only 243 square miles of it.
As far as I know, police and fire recruits were being told basically the same thing about politics back then by their associations. Probably still are.
This may not be a popular answer to some, but that is the way I remember politics in the early 1970's.


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Jun 2011)

Haletown said:
			
		

> Please tell she auditioning for some kind of comedy festival or something . . .



Close! http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/rachel-sequoia-and-share-the-air-were-a-prank-but-the-pitch-event-wasnt/


----------



## a_majoor (12 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Close! http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/rachel-sequoia-and-share-the-air-were-a-prank-but-the-pitch-event-wasnt/



Go ahead, spoil everyone's fun


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Go ahead, spoil everyone's fun



Sorry!


----------



## Haletown (12 Jun 2011)

Such a darling go the Left/Progressive class, lauded for he bravery, her courage her sense of morality.

Can you imagine the howls of outrage from the same clique if her message had said

"Jesus Saves"

or 

"Stop Abortion".

They don't like her for her courage or morality, they like her because of her message.


----------

